# Recent European Tour Photos - Xavier Rudd



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been back for a few weeks now, but I still wanted to post these photos...

We toured as an acoustic duo opening up for Xavier Rudd across the UK, and Ireland. It was an amazing experience, and I'm so glad I was able to do this tour.

(It was an acoustic duo tour mainly because Xavier Rudd himself takes up about 40 inputs for all of his setup... its quite amazing actually.)


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice stuff Mike !!!!
Must have been a gas.

Cheers
pete


----------

